# nice snap out of dauphin island



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Weatherguesser lied to us once again. Supposed to be 1-2. Took a beating for about 15 miles out and 15 miles back. Dove one wreck in about 75 ft of water. Vis was about 30 ft, I'd say. There were a couple of boats already making drifts so we joined the pattern and live-boated when we marked the structure. By the time we surfaced, there were 8 or 9 boats in the pattern. It's a miracle none of us got hooked.

Could have limited out at 30 ft. Nice snaps all over the water column. Glad I waited. My buddy and I shot a couple of studs on the bottom. I didn't realize how big it was until I got back in the boat. There were so many big snaps down there that this one looked "a little bigger than the others" so that's the one I shot. Mine was 35" and right at 21 lb according to the boga grip. Buddy's was a hair over 30" and I think it was 18 or 19 lbs. Can't remember exactly.

We stopped at a rig southeast of Ft. Morgan about 6 miles I would guess in 60 ft of water. Visibility was the worst I've ever seen (granted I always dive in Pcola). I had trouble seeing the tip of my fin at times. I got split up from the group, couldn't find the rig once I hit the "sand" (silt), and somehow surfaced on the opposite side of the rig that I started on. I did see a ton of nice snaps there, too...probably by accident because they couldn't see shit either, lol.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome. We going out Tuesday of dauphin island. Very seldom that rig you are talking about is ever clear. But it does get clear. I assuming it was an orange rig? That silt sucks on bottom.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet fish! I've weighed two 30" fish in tourneys and they've been less than 15lb.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

nice!!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

countryjwh said:


> Awesome. We going out Tuesday of dauphin island. Very seldom that rig you are talking about is ever clear. But it does get clear. I assuming it was an orange rig? That silt sucks on bottom.


yeah that's the one. they have recently painted the legs white, though, FYI. i didn't expect vis to be great but man that was terrible. i did see a bunch of nice fish on it. not 35 inchers but easily in the 10 lb range.

i have never dove out of dauphin island before. vis on the deeper dive was about what i expected. that rig dive was terrible!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Sweet fish! I've weighed two 30" fish in tourneys and they've been less than 15lb.


gotcha. well i wouldn't bet my life on the scale on the boga grip anyway. maybe some time this week i'll compare it to something i know the weight of. regardless i am happy with them


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice fish


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Daniel! Length don't always tell the truth. Fish in my left hand the fish in Mike's right hand, (guy with the trigger) were same length, and we were tryin to figure which one was bigger, and we couldn't call it. On tournament scales, turns out the one he's holdin was 26.8, and the one I'm holdin was only 20.7, over 6 pounds difference!








Not to mention, the other fish I'm holdin we thought would come in after those 2 fish. Turns out it was only 19.8, and a couple other fish were over 24 pounds, and 1 was over 22. Completely fooled us.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

below me said:


> yeah that's the one. they have recently painted the legs white, though, FYI. i didn't expect vis to be great but man that was terrible. i did see a bunch of nice fish on it. not 35 inchers but easily in the 10 lb range.
> 
> i have never dove out of dauphin island before. vis on the deeper dive was about what i expected. that rig dive was terrible!


 when you go south it takes about 25 miles to get decent viz. almost always a snotty layer on top though. the closer to the mouth is hardly ever clears, but it does. we usually run to the south east to get good viz but to the south west and south to cross our fingers and get any kind of good viz. hopefully a report tuesday from me!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Clay-Doh said:


> Sweet job Daniel! Length don't always tell the truth. Fish in my left hand the fish in Mike's right hand, (guy with the trigger) were same length, and we were tryin to figure which one was bigger, and we couldn't call it. On tournament scales, turns out the one he's holdin was 26.8, and the one I'm holdin was only 20.7, over 6 pounds difference!
> View attachment 82641
> 
> 
> Not to mention, the other fish I'm holdin we thought would come in after those 2 fish. Turns out it was only 19.8, and a couple other fish were over 24 pounds, and 1 was over 22. Completely fooled us.




yeah maybe my boga grip was right and we just have some fatter snapper than yall do.  yours are studs too, buddy. as i was cleaning my fish i noticed a full stomach...because i shot mine in the face and not in the stomach like zach did his so he couldn't tell what was in the stomach...anyway this thing had 5 bigass mantis shrimp in his stomach. where can i find them for bait?


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

countryjwh said:


> when you go south it takes about 25 miles to get decent viz. almost always a snotty layer on top though. the closer to the mouth is hardly ever clears, but it does. we usually run to the south east to get good viz but to the south west and south to cross our fingers and get any kind of good viz. hopefully a report tuesday from me!




i went fishing again today with my old man. we stopped at that rig and i noticed an extreme difference in clarity. i could easily see spadefish ~15 ft below the surface. the damn snapper had lockjaw today, though. i should have taken my speargun...


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

*Big AL Snap*

Visibility may not be as pretty as Pcola but at least you get to shoot manly fish in Alabama and not the babies you guys deal with in FL. and those were shot off some old public numbers. Wait until you get to dive some badass private stuff with 30 pounders swimming around. Just a lot more fish in Bama baby. Roll Tide boys.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Rsmith said:


> Visibility may not be as pretty as Pcola but at least you get to shoot manly fish in Alabama and not the babies you guys deal with in FL. and those were shot off some old public numbers. *Wait until you get to dive some badass private stuff with 30 pounders swimming around.* Just a lot more fish in Bama baby. Roll Tide boys.


ready when you are! :thumbsup:


----------

